# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Գողերի արքայադուստրը / Princess of Thieves

## Smokie

Ներկայացնում եմ ձեզ Ռոբին Հուդի դստերը՝ գողերի արքայադուստրին: :Smile: 



*Բեմադրությունը*- Պիտեր Հյուիթի
*Սցենարը*- Ռոբին Լեռնեռրի
*Երաժշտությունը*-Ռուփերտ Գրեգսոն Վիլյամս
*Դերերում*-  Կիրա Նայտլի (Գվին` գողերի արքայադուստր) Ստեֆան Մոյեռ (արքայազն Ֆիլիպ,) Սթյուարթ Վիլսոն (Ռոբին Հուդ,) Դել Սիննոթ (Ֆրեդերիկ,) Մելքոլմ ՄակԴաուել (շերիֆ,) Ջոնաթոն Հայդ (արքայազն Ջոն,) Քրիսպին Լեթս (Վիլ Սքարլեթ,)

*Ժանրը*- արկածային
*Նկարահանվել է*- 2001թ. Մարտի 11
*Երկիրը*- Մեծ Բրիտանիա, ԱՄՆ
*Լեզուն*- անգլերեն
*Տեւողութունը*- 88 րոպե

----------


## Smokie

Կիրակի օրն եմ նայել այս ֆիլմը, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ՝ արկածային, հումորային, հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ էր: :Hands Up:  Դերասաններն էլ էին շատ լավը: :Smile:

----------

